# Teaching Jobs



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi All,
My wife has a Masters degree in English. Does anyone know if she will be able to find some sort of teaching/classroom assistant job. Unfortunately she does not have her teaching qualification yet.

Thanks


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm don't have the information on teaching here as others might, but I would suspect with a Master degree she shouldn't have any issues finding a teaching position. And I'll help keep you bumped towards the top of the page here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

White Heat said:


> Hi All,
> My wife has a Masters degree in English. Does anyone know if she will be able to find some sort of teaching/classroom assistant job. Unfortunately she does not have her teaching qualification yet.
> 
> Thanks



I suggest she contact some of the schools directly to ask them. Certainly not a problem to work as a teaching assistant, although I think salaries are quite low.

This is a link to schools with an English curriculum BSME: British Schools in the Middle East

-


----------

